# Shipping / Re-Delivery links



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought I'd post my redlivery links that I used to get some info on my ship the Grus, and of course other ships as well. This will help those trying to track their ships: Perhaps others can post theirs also. Thanks to Arnolds for providing many of these.

The best tracking site unfortunately the full content site went fee based 05/03/2005
You can track ship movements down to the minute
* See AisLive tips at the bottom of this page
http://www.aislive.com/

Shipping schedule from Bremerhaven (use Port Hueneme for the EXPORT)
http://www.dbh.de/index.php?id=151&L=0

Southampton Shipping movements
http://www.southamptonvts.co.uk/com/smovements.htm

Southampton webcam and port maps
http://www.southamptonvts.co.uk/index.asp

BBC WebCams for Southampton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/hampshire/content/webcams/webcam_southampton_webcam.shtml
http://www.bbc.co.uk/hampshire/in_pictures/webcams/cruise_ship_webcams/

Rotterdam harbor, next stop
http://www.portofrotterdam.com/shipinfo/uk/Shipinfo/Expected/Index.asp

Jacksonville Incoming Log
http://www.jaxport.com/sea/vessels.cfm

Panama Canal Webcam
http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html

San Diego Marine Information Systems. 
http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/

Voluntary weather reporting. WW does it, NYK no.
http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/search.phtml

Wallenius Wilhelmsen (east coast deliveries)
http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep/index.jsp

N Y K line (West coast deliveries) But not much info currently
http://www2.nykline.com/home/index.html

Places to find ship photos
http://www.schiffsphoto.de/index1.htm
http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/

Heres some pictures of variou ships
http://www.schiffsphoto.de/HTM/Car/Grus.htm
http://www.schiffsphoto.de/HTM/Car/HudsonLeader.htm
http://www.schiffsphoto.de/HTM/Car/OrionDiamond.htm

* AisLive went to a pay service May 3, 2005, (towards the end of my re-delivery) and now they have introduced a crippled, free site. The free site is certainly not as entertaining as the full site was, but I've discovered it is actually still quite useful. Several featues are missing, including certain time elements on various displays, Lattitude and Logitude info from any ship, etc... Plus they had a database of pictures for most ships available at the press of a button. The pictures you can find elsewhere but the other stuff... Oh well.

The new free site is still quite accurate however... but it may be difficult to find your ship initially due to another missing feature. You can only look around now on the overview maps to find the ship (triangle/flag), keep zooming in to various areas to find it, otherwise, if it is in a close-up area, the ship name will appear in the list. (which was previously available on the overview displays also) Once you find the ship, the picture with the triangles is not constantly updated like in the pay site, but if you click your ship name in the list window from a closeup view, it will put a red circle around your ships CURRENT location (which may be off from the less frequently updated display map). The good news is; the red circle ship indicator is accurate almost to the minute while the ship map is now not updated as often. This is actually the case with the pay site, but now they update the display map even less frequently, and it doesn't have a helpfull time indicator burned on the map.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks for compiling all of that. I was gonna do it and ask Beewang to make a sticky out of it.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Done!! its now sticky.

Gene... you have WAY too much time on your hands... You ought to try and get a "REAL" job


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Bee. Yep, I can't deny that... I hope my car gets here pretty soon, so I can "move-on" :rofl:



beewang said:


> Done!! its now sticky.
> 
> Gene... you have WAY too much time on your hands... You ought to try and get a "REAL" job


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Awesome, thanks!!! 

Grus on schedule for 5/17/05 into Port Hueneme. C'mon baby, put the pedal to the metal!


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

That needed to be sticky!

Thanks e36N3r/Bee.


----------



## rchozick (Jan 6, 2005)

*Long Delivery Time*

It took 2 months for me to get my 325 from Europe. I delivered it to Harms in Vienna and it made it to the ship in a few days. It sat and waited on 4 possible ships for over a week before it finally left Bremmerhaven. It got on one of the ships that went everywhere. It finally made it to New York and it turns out it was damaged in transit. They had to send off to Germany for a new trunk lid. I had barely nicked the front right tire and wheel in Salzburg and they replaced the wheel and tire at the port also. By the time it was shipped to my dealer it took 2 months to the day. It had a small paint chip removed on one of the doors when I got it but I really cannot be sure if I did it in Europe and I definitely don't want the door painted. The dealer is giving me some touch up paint. The good part about all of this is there is no deductible on the insurance. They do not care if the damage was in transit or if you did it in Europe. The wait is awful but I finally have it and love it.

Robert


----------



## sharmabmw (Feb 21, 2005)

*procyon leader*

dropped off 5/4/05 in munich. Received a letter from European Delivery that my car's on procyon leader. ETA 6/8/05.

From the above posts, I think it left on 5/16/05 and is actually scheduled for arrival 6/11/05. I'm not really sure if I really figured out the ship websearches. Anyway, 2 other dropoffs that day. I met one very nice family from Wisconsin and saw a convertible 3'er on the lot. So, if you're reading, that's the update as far as I can tell.


----------



## aileen826 (Apr 9, 2005)

*still awaiting transport*

dropped off my E90 in frankfurt on may 30 and OC status still says awaiting transport! is it normal to experience a 3-week+ delay from drop-off for the car to get on a ship? does anyone else who dropped off on/around 5/30 have updated shipping info?


----------



## kcfleetwood (May 3, 2005)

*Can I make it?*

Dropping off car Thursday morning (July 18), flight leaves at 11:30, does that leave enough time?
Not sure what time harms opens, don't have my ED packet yet. Thanks for your help


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

kcfleetwood said:


> Dropping off car Thursday morning (July 18), flight leaves at 11:30, does that leave enough time?
> Not sure what time harms opens, don't have my ED packet yet. Thanks for your help


I am planning on dropping off in Munich on August 4 in the evening. What time does the dropoff close? I was wondering will this make it to the ship in Bremerhaven for a August 11 departure?


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

where are you dropping off your car? and have you taken delivery already?


----------



## kcfleetwood (May 3, 2005)

*Munich drop off*

Dropping off in Munich July 21st (thursday) taking delivery monday


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

*For those looing for boats coming into Charleston*

http://www.port-of-charleston.com/Vessel_schedule.asp

I have particular interest in the 7/11 arrivals....!!! :thumbup:


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

I dropped off in Paris on 7/7 any thoughts on how long I must suffer in the cone of silence before I get a clue what ship I am on?

Fortunatly my Company is shipping me out to Hong Kong for a month so even if I had the car it would be sitting in my garage. Should make the wait slighty more bearable.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Your car should be on a ship in the next week or so, 10 days is usually pretty typical from drop off, then a week or so after that, you will get a "boat notification" letter telling you the name of the ship.

That 1 month trip to asia is coming at a perfect time for an EDr... :thumbup:


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

*lost ship*

Dealer told me my 5er was shipped on the Pancred. But I can't find anything on that name since 2002.
The worst part is the waiting.
-Harry


----------



## tksung (Apr 28, 2005)

nu bee said:


> Dealer told me my 5er was shipped on the Pancred. But I can't find anything on that name since 2002.
> -Harry


Now, there is a new record for redelivery wait tiime :rofl: I hope mine gets here before the year ends... Oh yeah, try Tancred. Your ship is finally coming, 3 years late.


----------



## kcfleetwood (May 3, 2005)

Found out my 330i is on the ship Aida and will arrive in port 8/13/05. Does anyone know how long it takes after ship docks (shipping to Indiana)


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

kcfleetwood said:


> Found out my 330i is on the ship Aida and will arrive in port 8/13/05. Does anyone know how long it takes after ship docks (shipping to Indiana)


It takes FOREVER. At least it feels like that. My boat arrived at the port on 7/21 and it JUST left for the VPC.  I hope yours goes faster!


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

e36M3r said:


> ...
> 
> 4 days is very optimistic from docking to dealer, even in LA. My dealer is 40 miles from the port and it took 1 week from dock for me to get the car, and I was on top of it, even going out to the port to take pictures of the ship arriving! :yikes:
> 
> I'd expect a week to two, and you probably wont be disappointed.


e36M3r, for some reason I have a feeling that your dealer was Valincia BMW.. is that right? if wo, who was your CA?


----------



## Kypho-car (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually, the more I think about it, I think it makes perfect sense to stop at Hueneme first. If I were sending a ship all the way from Europe, I would want it to be absolutely full, which would mean that its first stop stateside would have to at the very least unload some cargo before taking any on. AFAIK, Hueneme is strictly unloading as far as RoRo is concerned. If it were to continue on distant ports from there, it would necessarily have some empty space. Undesireable. It makes sense to have it full again when it leaves the west coast of the US - hence the stops in SD, long beach, etc. I'd rather have empty space for 150 miles (300 round trip) than several thousand. 

What websites were you able to track to specific west coast ports? I haven't been able to find any. AISlive doesn't identify west coast specifically by port. I haven't had a lot of luck with Oceanweather.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

daoushy said:


> e36M3r, for some reason I have a feeling that your dealer was Valincia BMW.. is that right? if wo, who was your CA?


No, another 25 miles closer to the port, Bob Smith in Calabasas, though I did go to Valencia 3 times during the pre buy period and talked to their internet guy. But he tried to get me to commit immediatly with a scare tactic that (in January 2005) he was sure the e46 M3 was on it's last few being readied for america.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

*Gerling contact info*

If you notice damage to your car after re-delivery, contact Gerling at:

[email protected] 
Mr. Linsmayer at +49 89 21 07-0


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Beware of incompetent dealers*

My cars showed up at the dealer on Saturday the 30th of October. The dealer still denied having them on 3rd of November. Called BMWNA (unbelievably helpful) they said the car was released in NJ on the 28th of October and deivered to the dealer on the 30th. Damaged wheel (Austrian bellman "Hotel Sacher") had been replaced as well as the tire.
Personal at the dealership seemed either mean spirited or lazy (car bought elsewhere) .


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

glenmal said:


> My cars showed up at the dealer on Saturday the 30th of October. The dealer still denied having them on 3rd of November. Called BMWNA (unbelievably helpful) they said the car was released in NJ on the 28th of October and deivered to the dealer on the 30th. Damaged wheel (Austrian bellman "Hotel Sacher") had been replaced as well as the tire.
> Personal at the dealership seemed either mean spirited or lazy (car bought elsewhere) .


Its called uncourteous delivery!


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Too True*

I am starting to believe they are a step down from the Merc service and it sucked!



arnolds said:


> Its called uncourteous delivery!


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

glenmal said:


> I am starting to believe they are a step down from the Merc service and it sucked!


Wait....you expected good service from a BMW dealership? That's way too funny. :rofl: I guess people expect that since BMW is a luxury brand, it equates to luxury service, ala Lexus.

 I'm sure there are gems out there but here in SoCal, they pretty much all suck. Wait till you go for an actual service visit. I've received better service from my Infiniti dealer, loaner cars no questions asked and ready in 5 minutes after dropping off car for service.

In my best BMWNA impression, "Our dealers are independently owned and we have no control over their practices. Thank you for contacting us with your concern."


----------



## bobkeenan (May 20, 2006)

*AIS info for Free (sort of)*

I found www.sea-web.com. You can sign up for a 14 day membership. It provides the AIS info for free so you always know where your ship is, speed, heading, Next Port, and ETA. There is also a ton of other stuff about the ship you would never even think to ask.

My 328 sports wagon loads next week accoording to HARMS. What is interesting is all of the ports that it stops at along the way.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.carcarrier.de/html/carcarrier.html

This site is in German but has pictures and info for all the ships used for transporting cars via Germany.

Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## wardlowk (Oct 13, 2006)

We were on the Patriot and I have tracked it to the port as of April 23rd. Is there any way to track your car from the port to the dealership?


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

If you have BMW Assist, see if you can get them to turn on the GPS remotely.


----------



## choatie88 (Jan 26, 2007)

Also, the schedule for the port of Zeebrugge is available at http://www.zedis.be


----------



## fiatch (Jan 17, 2007)

I called customer service so they could locate the car via BMW Assist and they said unable. Only for emergencies. Oh well, the wait continues.


----------



## JoOrge1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Tracking car from Vienna*

How do I go about finding what vessel my car is on? I would like to track it from its drop off point in Vienna. The more help I get the better.


----------



## JWolff (Mar 17, 2002)

Harms can tell you what ship you are on. Now, what's the number to track the car AFTER it released by customs back here in the US?


----------



## stangmatt66 (May 2, 2005)

I don't know if anyone posted this already, but I found it really easy to find my car and what ship it's on by using this website:

http://schedule.2wglobal.com/

1. Click "Cargo Tracking"
2. Then, under "Track By" click "Auto Cargo"
3. Enter your VIN number and you will get some great information including your ship's name and when it left port.
4. Click on the "Voyage" and will get detailed information as to when your ship is expected at the Panama Canal and when it will reach Port Hueneme.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

I just checked the vessel schedule and learned that my car arrived at the port in NY on August 30th. How do I track delivery to the dealer?


----------



## stangmatt66 (May 2, 2005)

rich8566 said:


> I just checked the vessel schedule and learned that my car arrived at the port in NY on August 30th. How do I track delivery to the dealer?


I would suggest contacting your sales person.


----------



## scorp94 (Jun 13, 2007)

How do you guys find out the name of the ship your car is on?


----------



## stangmatt66 (May 2, 2005)

scorp94 said:


> How do you guys find out the name of the ship your car is on?


Seriously? Obviously you didn't even read this thread. Please look at my 08/22/07 post on this page. I gave detailed instructions on how to look this up.


----------



## scorp94 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry dude. Thanks for the post.


----------



## pamajmudar (Mar 18, 2007)

*which shipping company?*

My vehicle is at the port in Germany but no one (not the dealer, not the 800-number folks) knows which shipping company is going to be used. How do I find that out? 
Once I know the company, then I can log onto their website and track the individual ship.


----------



## stangmatt66 (May 2, 2005)

pamajmudar said:


> My vehicle is at the port in Germany but no one (not the dealer, not the 800-number folks) knows which shipping company is going to be used. How do I find that out?
> Once I know the company, then I can log onto their website and track the individual ship.


HARMS will most likely know which shipping company is being used.

Before calling HARMS, try this:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2593427&postcount=57


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

I found this web site www.digital-seas.com If you click on _Vessel Search_ and then expand the "+" once you've found your ship, you can then click on the "detailpage" link to get it's position. It says that it's 24 hours behind (12 if you register).

I'm not sure how good it is but thought I'd forward it on anyway.

Hope this helps...


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks. I checked my ship and it appears to be pretty accurate -- according to the schedule at least.


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

*does not work*



stangmatt66 said:


> I don't know if anyone posted this already, but I found it really easy to find my car and what ship it's on by using this website:
> 
> http://schedule.2wglobal.com/
> 
> ...


THis does not work...any other ideas?


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Some West Coast shipments go by NYK lines. If your car is on one of them, you won't be able to track it. Call or email Harms if you want to know what ship it's on.


----------



## MS2008 (Apr 17, 2007)

You dealer may also be able to tell you the ship. Mine found it easily in their system.

I couldn't find my car with the web links either. It was hidden on the morning saga.


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

yea...ok, so mine is on the Phoenix Leader...I think that's NYK. oh well.


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Beemer,
I just got the latest info available on Phoenix Leader. As of Oct. 19 it is inbound to South Hampton. . . . Oh, it is November 5. . . Oh well.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone else on the Hojin? Leaves Bremehaven on 11/13 and gets into Port Hueneme on dec 7th (or 6th)


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Me!!! I am on board the Hojin as well.

How do we track that sucker??


----------



## mrwma237 (Aug 30, 2007)

Asteroid said:


> Some West Coast shipments go by NYK lines. If your car is on one of them, you won't be able to track it. Call or email Harms if you want to know what ship it's on.


Harms in Munich e-mailed me with the following information:
.....................................................................................

Yours is booked for the "Blue Hawk", shipping line "NYK"

ETA Hueneme, Oxnard Jan. 7th

Merry Christmas and a happy new year.

.....................................................................................

From that, I understood that my car MAY BE on a ship called the Blue Hawk, and the Shipping Company is called the NYK, and the ESTIMATED time that it'll arrive is Jan. 7th to a port in Oxnard?

Does that mean I will receive my car shortly after Jan. 7th?

Please advise. Thanks!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

mrwma237 said:


> Does that mean I will receive my car shortly after Jan. 7th?


PROBABLY between Jan 12 and 20.


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

mrwma237 said:


> Harms in Munich e-mailed me with the following information:
> .....................................................................................
> 
> Yours is booked for the "Blue Hawk", shipping line "NYK"
> ...


When & where did you drop off? Trying to figure my status out... I dropped in Paris 16 days ago.

DA


----------



## TimLong (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey, thanks to stangmatt66 for the link! I found that my 335xi has been booked (an hour ago no less!) on the Fidelio in Bremen/Bremerhaven. No date yet.....


----------



## TimLong (Apr 12, 2008)

*The Fidelio has sailed*

The Fidelio left Bremerhaven earlier today. Scheduled into New York on 14 June.


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

*My ED Redelivery Date*

Hi All!

So my dealer tells me my car left on 5/18 on the Phoenix Leader of NYK Lines. It is scheduled to get to Port Hueneme on 6/9.

How long does it typically take to clear customs? When can I expect to pick-up my car?

Thanks everyone!!!
Sanjay


----------



## TimLong (Apr 12, 2008)

Sanjay,

Not sure about west coast customs. What I've heard about customs in general is: it depends. Like any typical government agency, sometimes it can be quick and sometimes it can be slow and nobody seems to know why. Talked to my CA today. He has a woman that shipped 2 cars. Each were on different boats 2 days apart. She already has possession of one but the other is still hung up in customs.

Anybody remember the phrase from "The Agony and the Ecstasy"? "When will you be done?" asks the Pope. "When I am finished!" answers Michaelangelo (sp?).

Tim


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

97X said:


> At least some west coast deliveries were once handled by NYK Line, not WWL. If this is still the case, it's quite possible (indeed, probable) that your cars are all being transported by another carrier. If memory serves correctly, NYK does not have a publicly accessible tracking site. I would suggest you all contact your CAs to inquire on status.


My E93 M3 was transported by WWL from Bremerhaven to Port Hueneme in 2008. It's my understanding that all West Coast deliveries are WWL now.


----------



## Fun MiLes (Jun 8, 2011)

Thad said:


> As another data point, mine was dropped in Munich on July 23. It also says "No records found" I check with my sales rep earlier this week and he didn't have any info on it yet. Looks like it may take a while.


Well mine now says I am on the Manon, departing 5th of August. My drop was July 25th in Antwerp.


----------

